# برامج لمعرفة قيمة المقاوامات عن طريق الوانها و العكس



## م.رائد الجمّال (24 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوه الاعزاء هذا برنامج color code يعمل بطريقتين 
الاولى ان تختار الالوان و يظهر لك القيمه 
و الثانيه ان تدخل قيمة المقاومه و هو يظهر الالوان 
ملاحظه  كما ان البرنامج يعطيك رسالة خطأ اذا ادخلت قيمه او الوان غير موجوده في المقايس العالميه 


 و هذا برنامج اخر resistor coder يعمل بطريقتين 
الاولى ان تختار الالوان و يظهر لك القيمه 
الثانيه ان تدخل قيمة المقاومه و هو يظهر الالوان 
ملاحظه  كما ان البرنامج يعطيك رسالة خطأ اذا ادخلت قيمه او الوان غير موجوده في المقايس العالميه 

​


----------



## مصطفى آل مفلح (24 أبريل 2007)

thank it's very nice software.....


----------



## يقظان القيسي (25 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## mahmoud ahly (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG:/3LA2 (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## gh-m-m (26 أبريل 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

شكرا جزيلا لك
و جعلك الله ذخرا للمسلين


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على هذا المرور و بارك الله بكم


----------



## ragab saleh (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نورالعلم (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لاتنسانا بالمزيد


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين اخوني رجب و نور


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوه الاعزاء هذا برنامج اخر Resistor Band Calculator يعمل ان تختار الالوان و يظهر لك القيمه ​ بعد تنزيل البرنامج قم بازاله المقطع الاخير .pdf عن طريق اعادة التسميه , لان الملف هو .zip و لكن لا اعرف لماذا تم الغاء التحميل بهدا المتداد ......... ولكن لكل مشكله حل ...ها هااااااا
:77:


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للاخوة والاخوات جميعا ارجو الرد على المتطلبات التي احتاجها ممن يعرفها وهي اريد كشف عن انشاء بريد اتصال بحجم 10000خط وعن كشف ايضا عن محطة توزيع الكاقة الكهربائية نوع 132كليو فولت ونوع 33كليو فولت وعن اهم المميزات والمتطلبات والسعر بالدولار وشكرا للحضور


----------



## super_eng7269 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور حبيبي على ها البرنامج الحلو


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## Haidar Ashkanani (2 مايو 2007)

مشكوووور جدا على هذا البرنامج (( مثل السكر في الشاي )) ما يمشي الشغل الا معااه


----------



## عبدالله كامل (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك
اخوكم


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على هذا المرور الكريم


----------



## العملاق الاخضر (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وماقصرت


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## مجدي حافظ (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Al-Allaf (8 يونيو 2007)

فكرة البرنامج بسيطة جدا و برمجتهه اسهل لكن مشكور اخي عالمشاركة اللطيفة


----------



## ماتس (12 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوي الغالي الف شكر
ومشكور تعبك الجميل هذا جززاك الله خيرا
كل الود


----------



## عصام عبدالرازق (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
برنامج مفيد


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على هذا المرور الكريم


----------



## -أصيل- (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس..
والى الامام


----------



## عصام عبدالرازق (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور يا باش مهندس /رائد الجمال 
كن جميلا تري الوجود جميييييييييلاُ


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على هذا المرور الكريم


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااا جزيلا برامج حلوة


----------



## chronic (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يامهندس رائد على البرنامج الجيد


----------



## ابو حسني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه البرامج المفيدة


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على هذا المرور الكريم


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## ابو الكينج (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور على البرنامجين انا كنت محتاجهم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الحناطى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نور بدر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اريد دائرة function generator ومعاها ال layout عشان اعملها علي بوردة نحاس وياريت يكون معاها شرح تفصيلي لل component بتاعة الدائرة و ال data sheet لل lm741 وشكرا....


----------



## هشام101 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## اب سمير (13 ديسمبر 2007)

نشكروك يائخ علي هادهي المعلمات الفيم جزاك الله خير


----------



## اب سمير (2 يناير 2008)

احي العزيز نشكروك علي المجهود الدي بدلتهو


----------



## هشام نورالله (11 أغسطس 2008)

لا اعرف ما اقوله لك سوى جزاك الله ونفع بك الامة


----------



## هاي هاوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الارواح (25 أغسطس 2008)

خطيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## uip (1 يناير 2009)

الف شكر اخي والله والله كنت دايخ ادور عن هالشي والان صدفة لكيته هنا لاني اصلا مهندس طبي


----------



## AMM000R (22 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## moneermhagb1 (22 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## saber ahmad (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا أنت رائع


----------



## ادور (9 يوليو 2009)

هي المطلوب والله ولله مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## Ibn khalid (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ، برنامج رائع


----------



## على فيل (23 يوليو 2009)

هي المطلوب والله ولله مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (25 يوليو 2009)

جميل وعملي جداً .وجزاك الله خير


----------



## على فيل (26 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك
اخوكم *


----------



## ورد بلدي (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
برنامج مفيد جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهر حجو (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على موضعك الهام ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

* بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــيـن
*​


----------



## said196618 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan vista 07 (31 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اوي


----------



## سعيد11 (4 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abraheem33 (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حيدر1974 (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ًwimax (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ، على هذه البرامج الحلوة


----------



## fathi85 (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م رشدي حموده (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جزيت خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## menaabdaltwab (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## ghostdie90 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم .


----------



## AISSA B (14 يوليو 2010)

_Tanksssssssssss_


----------



## عبدو380 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:20: هذا البرنامج رائع جداً :20:​ 
:13::13::13::13::13::13:أرجوا لك التوفيق :13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

البرنامج جميل جداً

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً لك 
هذا البرنامج مفيد جداً


----------



## أتراب (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## اشرف الاجودي (6 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم الايادي والله يبارك لك اخي في ماأعطاك


----------



## mina anwer (11 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## gamal khaled (14 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## nadal56 (27 أغسطس 2010)

Merciii


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا

**شكرا جزيلا

**شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## hlbawy (2 ديسمبر 2010)

حياكم الله بتحيه الاسلام


----------



## polinde (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين اخواني واخواتي على مروركم


----------



## alhourish3 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد عن الدوئر الكهربائيه للمركبات مع جزيل الشر للجميع


----------



## seen209 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لك انشالله بكل مقاومة بهالعالم حسنة


----------



## فؤاد الكرطاني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله ورعاكم


----------



## ِAhmad22 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووورين جدا


----------



## ابومسلم الاندلسي (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا,ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## zeid25 (3 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر لك على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نديم هاشم (6 يناير 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله 
شكراا علي هذا العمل الرائع ونسأل الله ان يكرمك ويعينك علي فعل الخير
أخوك من مصر


----------



## DAD2002 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## حناحنه (11 يناير 2011)

برنامج جميل كل الشكر


----------



## منار يازجي (29 يناير 2011)

تسلم الايادي وجهد مبارك


----------



## محمـ ـد (29 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أولاً جزاكم الله خيراً
ثانياً أقدم لكم هذا الملف و هو عبارة عن ملف فلاش لحساب المقاومات بالإعتماد على ألوانها​


----------



## saad_srs (31 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايدوارمودي (13 فبراير 2011)

*كلمة شكر لا تكفى فنحنوا* *أستفدنا من هذا المنتدى الكثير والكثير ومهما فعلنا لن نوفى**حقه ورسالة شكر وتقديرالي صاحب المنتدي وجميع المشرفين والأعضاء في المنتدي*​


----------



## محمود المليجى (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فالكون شاهين (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (16 فبراير 2011)

سلمت يمناك,,,,
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## mvb (16 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا كبير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
برنامج أكثر من ممتاز 
شكراً جزيلاً لك 
بارك الله فيك
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20: ​


----------



## hamni_fa (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mvb (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الجهد يا اخى


----------



## agaber (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدة سات (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رزق جنيدى (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا برنامج جميل


----------



## عـاشق الإلكترونيات (28 مارس 2011)

_الله يديك العافية أخي الكريم...برنامج راائع_


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على البرنامج 
بوركت


----------



## alnashr (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود المليجى (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## القيصر2 (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (6 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك ومزيداً من العطاء
*


----------



## eng naser (8 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الكوكب (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود المليجى (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## elzaeem122 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## ناطق العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ....roka.... (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*
​


----------



## engmagedxp (19 نوفمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## .almadar (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هده البرامج الرائعة .. ووفقك الله دائما


----------



## عبدالله الزبيدي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## kabraider (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*


----------



## سمو العهد (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالي علي البرنامج


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo qasm (14 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على هاذا البرنامج الرااائع


----------



## eng.cisco (14 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

اني مهندس اتصالات حاسبات من العراق -بغداد حاصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة اتصالات الحاسبات 
وقد تم منح خريجي هذا القسم هوية نقابة المهندسين العراقية باختصاص (كهرباء/اتصالات الحاسوب)وذالك لقرب التخصص المذكور من الهندسة الكهربائية ....... سوالي هل من الممكن ان اعمل كمهندس كهرباء في المشاريع الانشائية اعتمادا على تصنيف نقابة المهندسين في التعيين الاهلي والحكومي ام يتم الاعتماد على الشهادة .......واكون مهندس مقيم او منفذ في هذي المشاريع .... ارجو الافادة بارك الله بكم .....
​


----------



## سامينا11 (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## beshoo4ever (23 أغسطس 2012)

على فكره البرنامج مش بيتحمل لو سمحتو انا عايزه


----------



## ادور (24 أغسطس 2012)

wow it good (;


شكرا لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## {احمدعلى} (25 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد11 (18 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحما (26 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خخخخخخخخخخخخييييررررررررررررررا


----------



## woolf1 (6 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kyoto (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الصالح محمد (19 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

